# Burgundy Coloured Girls Pinafores - Where to find in Dublin?



## Lauren (20 Aug 2008)

Anyone know where to source a wine/burgandy coloured girls pinafore in Dublin? Preferably somewhere reasonably priced? My sis is on the lookout and doesn't want to buy it in the schools overpriced recommended shop!


----------



## huskerdu (20 Aug 2008)

*Re: Burgandy Coloured Girls Pinafores - Where to find in Dublin?*

Have you tried M&S ? Their uniform range is pretty extensive and if anything is
not on the shelves, they will order it for you.


----------



## Lauren (20 Aug 2008)

*Re: Burgandy Coloured Girls Pinafores - Where to find in Dublin?*

Yep tried there. They don't do burgandy...


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Aug 2008)

*Re: Burgandy Coloured Girls Pinafores - Where to find in Dublin?*

This is where Frawleys are sorely missed.  You could try Guineys in Talbot St.  Burgundy is hard to find.
Arnotts might have them but won't be cheap.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Aug 2008)

[broken link removed] are good for school uniforms in case that helps?


----------



## sue_flaherty (20 Aug 2008)

How about Dunnes as they do some school type clothes


----------



## jenzz (21 Aug 2008)

marks have wine ones

or the uniform store in Bray -  pretty reasonable prices -  Unsure of name though -  WEprint something is their other business if thats any help.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Aug 2008)

jenzz said:


> marks have wine ones



Don't see any listed here.  OP has said they tried Marks and none available.


----------



## Lauren (22 Aug 2008)

None in Marks, none in Dunnes or Debenhams, none in Guineys. Thanks for your help guys.....Might have to resort to the school recomended shop unless she can find a secondhand one....Child going into 6th class, wears the pinfore one or twice a week, tracksuit the rest of the time! Thank god I don't have kids!


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2008)

Lauren said:


> None in Marks, none in Dunnes or Debenhams, none in Guineys. Thanks for your help guys.....


Er - what about my suggestion?


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Aug 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Er - what about my suggestion?



Unfortunately they only appear to do skirts and not pinafores.


----------



## Lauren (23 Aug 2008)

Sorry Clubman, rang them too and pinfores in burgandy, not their thing either....


----------

